# Folding chairs



## leseduts

We are looking to buy 2 new chairs for using outside the motorhome. We would like ones that we can use at a table, and also as semi loungers does anyone have any suggestions please.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

I know they're not ideal for sitting at the table (though we manage fine with ours), but you can't go far wrong with Lafumas. Especially for the lounging aspect.


----------



## lifestyle

You wont go far wrong with Dukdalf,ideal for sitting at the table,and for reclining also those plastic coffee type tables for resting your feet on when reclining.
Lafumas are only ok for reclining ,we do have a couple ,but leave at home for use in the garden.

Les


----------



## cabby

tesco were selling off some folding directors chairs 2 for £10.

cabby


----------



## Caggsie

We bought Lafumas, short ones, from Lakeland plastic a couple of years ago. When I say short, they don't have the leg bit on them. They were in their sale at the end of the summer, half the price too. Theses have the adjustable back for lounging and I use a stool, of the same colour and make for the old tootsies when wanting to lounge properly


----------



## AlanVal

We have two CRESPA loungers they have an extension on the back so you can sit up at the table with them..just an extra bar that folds down and raises the back of the chair.Riversway leisure have them.....about same price as the lafumas.

Val


----------



## esperelda

Lafumas - definitely - sooooo comfy!


----------



## busterbears

cabby said:


> tesco were selling off some folding directors chairs 2 for £10.
> 
> cabby


We got these last year to try out, without spending to much, to see what we might want for the future. Used them a lot on recent france trip, they are fine, but, they do make you a bit sweaty and hot, they aren't very wide, I'm a size 10/12 and I fitted neatly, you wouldn't want to sit about all day in them either. They've done th job fine so far but we will get something a bit comfier for next years trip.


----------



## danas

We use Quest Traveller Avon ones. Very comfy. They recline and are lightweight.


----------



## pneumatician

Nothing to consider other than "Lafuma" we have tried the rest and had a garage full of chairs various.
Lafuma recliners can be used to the table, at least we have no problems. I may have reduced table height.

Steve


----------



## leseduts

Thank you everyone, we already have Lafumas, but find that they take up a lot of room, and I find them difficult to use at a table. I will go online with a list of your suggestions and see what I can find.


----------



## vardy

I've also had every kind of chair - and ended up with Lafumas. Have you got the lounger ones? I could not fit those into my van at all. 

My current ones are the padded chair Lafumas and I have been considering the leg rests, which would be stashed seperately. Also thinking about a couple of bags to fix them to the bike rack out of the way.

We use them at home at the garden table and height is OK - cushion for the kids.


----------



## mendit

*Lafumas*

Old thread but was any conclusion reached agree Lafumas very comfy but very Heavy any suggestions on a comfy lightweight recliner?


----------



## 747

*Re: Lafumas*



mendit said:


> Old thread but was any conclusion reached agree Lafumas very comfy but very Heavy any suggestions on a comfy lightweight recliner?


These sound good and are on offer.

http://www.caravan-parts-accessorie...les-and-chairs/royal-commander-chair-in-black

Semi loungers at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Roadhogg

We have the plastic fold up ones from lidl for a number of years now & find them very comfortable giving great support to your back. The removable cushions mean you don't have to put away the chairs of a wet night.


----------

